# Algae eater for a brichardi tank



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Have any of you had any luck with any kind of algae eater in a brichardi tank?

I have two fairly large pieces of holey rock that I would like to keep as white as possible... but i can take them out give them a bleach bath... get them perfevtly white... and within a week being back in the tank, the algae creeps back.

Given the aggresive nature of brichardi... I didn't know if a pleco would be left alone or constantly harassed...

any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## vince0 (Sep 7, 2008)

i used to have 4 plecos in my pulcher tank, and i am now down to 2. these last 2 plecos get beat up tons and are always hiding during the day, the only reason why i believe they are still alive is because of the 40lbs of rocks in the tank that provide them with just the right amount of hiding spots, but between you and me those plecos are not happy in that tank


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

eek... that's what I was afraid of.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

I lost 3 plecos in my Brichardi tank. You might try to keep the algea down but limiting the light source and keep the nutrients in the water to a minimum.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

Well if it's any comfort nature has the same problem or should I say we have the problem, nature just does what comes naturally.

Underwater in Lake Tanganyika Video


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

That was a great video, thanks!!

How about a phosphate remover? anybody had luck with that in controling algae? will it kill other plants in the aquarium?


----------



## RWaters (Nov 11, 2002)

I have a gold chinese algae eater in my Afican Cichlid tank and haven't had any problems. Of course, the fish were introduced at the same time and the algae eater is pretty big.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

Sincerely, you are just going to have to make peace with the algae, in other words a certain amount is going to happen.

You can control it to an extent by waiting, algae grows in cycles and some types supersede others when conditions change, you may get something you like the look of.

Limit nutrients by not overfeeding or over crowding, limit light and try to avoid direct sunlight although I have a big planted tank the gets several hours of direct sun in the spring and fall that has almost no algae because the plants in it out-compete it which means get your plants growing.

If you want to use phosphate removers check your phosphates in your tap water and in your tank, don't waste money for something that's not there. I actually add phosphates to my big planted tank because the plants use it.

Of course we are talking a Tang tank here so heavily planted is not usually done anyway so nutrient limitation and light limitation are the best options. Think energy in (light and nutrients) must be used by something and that means either bacteria, plants or algae.

The good side of algae is it consumes waste, it provides food for some species either directly by eating it or a place for microfauna to grow and multiply to provide food for babies and adults.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Donfish,

I hear what you are saying... and I think I am coming to grips with it. I actually did just add jungle vals to the tank, so maybe once they get settled and start to flourish they will drive off the algae in the tank. I also think it's more of an issue right now because when I added the plants, I also added more sand which I read that some new substrate has lots of phosphates or something.

I wouldnt really mind the algae if it were green, but right now I have that redish stuff that I can't stand on holey rock... it makes the tops of my rocks look like gold.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

You probably have diatoms, the brownish **** that wipes off easily. Diatoms feast on silica in new setups or tanks that have a new source of silica such as adding more substrate. Once all the free silicates are used up the stuff will go away. One good cleaning when it gets unsightly is usually all that's needed. In South American tanks Otocinclus are usually added, they will make quick work of even the worst of diatoms. Not for Rift tanks though.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Donfish,

good to know!! thanks!

I'll just wait until it get's really bad and give the rocks a good bleach bath... and hopefully that will be the end to it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

You are welcome.

Let's hope that's what it is. It is easy to clean-up and manage.

There are other types that can be brown or reddish or black, mostly hair algae types. Whatever the type algae can be tamed with proper tank husbandry and the limitation of light. Of course with full-bore planted tanks limiting light is not an option therein lies the challenge but with rift tanks keeping the light off or only on at viewing times tames most algae and the fish don't mind a bit as long there is some room light. You can get surprisingly good low-light plant growth with only a few hours of tank light and a bit of room light.

If you have problems ask again, there are lots of experienced people here and also check any planted tank forums, those guys are the real algae experts.


----------

